

I Hated Cold Calling So I Used Cold Email Outreach to Grow a 7 Figure Business - novelco
http://www.leadfuze.com/i-hated-cold-calling-so-i-used-cold-email-outreach-to-grow-a-7-figure-business/

======
tarminian
Cold email outreach equals spam.

~~~
novelco
No...actually it doesn't. You can read more about why it isn't here:
[https://www.rocketlawyer.com/blog/how-to-write-effective-
ema...](https://www.rocketlawyer.com/blog/how-to-write-effective-emails-that-
comply-with-can-spam-laws-99485)

It's a grey area, but it isn't SPAM if it's done right.

